# before and after pics of my new haircut =D



## rosquared (Apr 27, 2007)

i cut off a good amount, got lots of choppy layers, and highlighted underneath my top layer of hair for subtle dimension.  

before:






after:

*with texturizing pomade stuff - but it flattened out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 30, 2007)

I love how healthy your hair looks in the new haircut pic.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very pretty!  The cut definitely ads some style to it!


----------



## lara2601 (May 25, 2007)

Your hair looks very healthy. I love your new hairstyle!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2007)

That looks really nice.  I agree that it looks much healthier.  I know you are loving that it takes less time to blow dry your hair, eh?


----------



## gator_tots (May 26, 2007)

Ooo very pretty! you make me miss my long hair!


----------

